# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neuer Patch sorgt für Kritik - RAM-Regulierung für PC-Spieler



## SebastianThoeing (22. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neuer Patch sorgt für Kritik - RAM-Regulierung für PC-Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neuer Patch sorgt für Kritik - RAM-Regulierung für PC-Spieler


----------



## ExeCuter (22. November 2011)

Ich hab schon den andere Workaround gemacht und dachte mir dabei, warum das die Entwickler nicht machen konnten.

Mit diesem Mod und der skyrim4gb.exe wird mir ja schon übel...


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2011)

Und wieder wird bewiesen, das der Spieler, wie oft, nur wie ein bezahlendes A...loch behandelt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Mensch, hail to steam ... vorher konnte man die paar Bytes per Hand patchen (lassen), jetzt brauch man dafür einen Loader?


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. November 2011)

allso ich raff das nicht ??? hilfe bitte danke... allso ich habe 6gb drin brauch ich das allso ?


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Also mit einem l ... egal ob mit oder ohne 6gb RAM. 

Wenn du TES5 ohne Mods oder ähnlichen Veränderungen spielst, nein. Einige Spieler meinen aber, dass TES5 mit mehr als 2gb RAM deutlich seltener abstürzt, was ich so nicht bestätigen kann. Bei mir läuft die normale Version mehr als perfekt.

Wenn du hingegen Mods installierst, vorallem grafischer Natur, dann sind mehr RAM einfach besser.


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

> Gleichzeitig beschränkt sie die RAM-Nutzung des PCs auf 2 GB.


Dumme Fragen:
Warum? Welcher Sinn steckt dahinter, den Speicher zu begrenzen? Kommt demnächst ein Patch, der die PC Leistung auf 500 MHz SingleCore reduziert?


----------



## Nightmar (22. November 2011)

Irre mich da jetzt, oder sind die Stimmen mit dem neuen Patch deutlich lauter als vorher?


----------



## NobodyVan (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also mit einem l ... egal ob mit oder ohne 6gb RAM.
> 
> Wenn du TES5 ohne Mods oder ähnlichen Veränderungen spielst, nein. Einige Spieler meinen aber, dass TES5 mit mehr als 2gb RAM deutlich seltener abstürzt, was ich so nicht bestätigen kann. Bei mir läuft die normale Version mehr als perfekt.
> 
> Wenn du hingegen Mods installierst, vorallem grafischer Natur, dann sind mehr RAM einfach besser.


 
Also ich habe 8 GB Ram und bei mir ist Skyrim ziemlich oft Abgestürzt. Manchmal mehr manchmal weniger. Weit dem ich die Veränderung installiert hatte das es mehr als 2GB nutzt ist es bei mir kein einziges mal mehr Abgestürzt.


----------



## Namuraz (22. November 2011)

Habe jetzt schon viele Textur-Mods drauf und das Spiel stürzt schon öfters to-Desktop ab. 
Ohne Mods läuft es einwandfrei... muss das mit dem mehr RAM unbedingt ausprobieren. Hatte letztens in einer Stadt auch nur noch schwarze Texturen (bzw. fehlten sie, nehm ich an) und habe nur auf den Absturz gewartet. Hat 1 Minute gedauert. Nach dem erneuten Start von Skyrim war wieder alles i.O


----------



## kamelle (22. November 2011)

...jetzt wäre es noch super, wenn man eventuell auch alle anderen Änderungen bzw. Fixes erwähnen würde.
Wo sind denn die Patch Notes?


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dumme Fragen:
> Warum? Welcher Sinn steckt dahinter, den Speicher zu begrenzen? Kommt demnächst ein Patch, der die PC Leistung auf 500 MHz SingleCore reduziert?


Es ist ein Konsolenport, selbst die 2GB RAM werden nicht komplett benötigt. Die Texturen etc. werden im VRAM der Grafikkarte zwischengelagert.

Meine RAM Auslastung ist mit allen Details und 8x AA unter 1GB, von daher seh ich da kaum Probleme bzw. Handlungsbedarf.
Das einzige Spiel, was ich kenne, was den Arbeitsspeicher für eine 32bit Anwendung so gut wie auslastet, ist Rage. 
Das belegt in der Tat 3,5GB RAM.


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist ein Konsolenport, selbst die 2GB RAM werden nicht komplett benötigt. Die Texturen etc. werden im VRAM der Grafikkarte zwischengelagert.
> 
> Meine RAM Auslastung ist mit allen Details und 8x AA unter 1GB, ...


Na wenn das eh nicht ausgelastet wird ...


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. November 2011)

Was für ein Unsinn. Es sollte für Bethesda wohl ein leichtes sein die Nutzung von mehr RAM optional zuzulassen. Ich hatte den Mod bei mir am Laufen. Mit Abstürzen hatte ich weder vor, noch nach dem Mod Probleme, jedoch lief es bei mir (6GB RAM) mit dem Mod deutlich flüssiger. Ich hatte in den Außenarealen rund 50% mehr FPS als vorher.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wenn ich heute weiter spiele nachdem der Patch gezogen wurde.

Aber noch einmal: Eine "engere Bindung" der TES.exe an STEAM in allen Ehren (als besserer Kopierschutz wird es eh nichts bringen) aber wieso in Gottes namen diese Einschränkung? Bethesda hätte lieber die Funktion des Mods in die neue exe integriert.

@Rabowke - Dann hat sich mein FRAPS das mit dem FPS Gewinn eben nur eingebildet 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Chriss8185 (22. November 2011)

allso ich habe bis jetz keine mods drauf und werd ich auch nicht. und das game läuft 1a kein absturz doch 1mal hatte ich mal das es auf den destop gien aber sonst nix und ich habe schon 60 stunden gezockt, und das mit den absturz was allso fast haben liegt ja am game das patchen die ja.


----------



## LuckySl3vin (22. November 2011)

wie wärs mal mit dem patch der das problem mit dem absturz ohne fehler behebt


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> allso ich habe bis jetz keine mods drauf und werd ich auch nicht. und das game läuft 1a kein absturz doch 1mal hatte ich mal das es auf den destop gien aber sonst nix und ich habe schon 60 stunden gezockt, und das mit den absturz was allso fast haben liegt ja am game das patchen die ja.


 
Das mit den Mods solltest du dir noch einmal überlegen. Ich würde dir den GER_LNG_MOD empfehlen. Der sorgt dafür das der getippte Text viel besser lesbar ist. 

Doch, ich glaube den solltest du dringend installieren.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> @Rabowke - Dann hat sich mein FRAPS das mit dem FPS Gewinn eben nur eingebildet


Ich mag ja garnicht bestreiten das dieser Patch bei einigen Systemen mehr als positive Ergebnisse gebracht hat, aber Skyrim läuft bei mir in FullHD Auflösung max. Details mit 60fps ... und, wie bereits oben erwähnt, nutzt den RAM nicht mal ansatzweise.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich finde es auch befremdlich warum Beth diesen Weg geht ... immerhin ist gerade Beth & Oblivion für die Modfähigkeiten bekannt. Der "Sicherheits"-Drops ist bei Skyrim eh gelutscht, also gibts mMn keinen plausiblen Grund hier diese Steam-Bindung zu implementieren.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das einzige Spiel, was ich kenne, was den Arbeitsspeicher für eine 32bit Anwendung so gut wie auslastet, ist Rage.
> Das belegt in der Tat 3,5GB RAM.


 
Aber auch wenn man 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher hat. Also brauch Rage wohl deafakto einfach nicht mehr oder?

@Skyrim

Bei mir läufts in der normalen Version absolut flüssig und stabil. Mods mit nackten titten oder Kinderkillen sind zwar reizvoll  aber unwichitg für mich^^ Da warte ich lieber auf was anständiges.


----------



## Egersdorfer (22. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Das mit den Mods solltest du dir noch einmal überlegen. Ich würde dir den GER_LNG_MOD empfehlen. Der sorgt dafür das der getippte Text viel besser lesbar ist.
> 
> Doch, ich glaube den solltest du dringend installieren.
> 
> ...


 

Nice one,

musste richtig schmunzeln. Der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## Lazuscar (22. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn man 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher hat. Also brauch Rage wohl deafakto einfach nicht mehr oder?


 
Die 3,5 GB Ram kommen bei einem 32 Bit System zum tragen, da dieses nicht mehr als 4 GB Ram adressieren kann.

Wie das bei nem 64 Bit System aussieht mit der Speicherbelastung durch Rage weiß ich nicht, da ich es nicht spiele. Aber könnte mir durchaus denken das der Ram dann schon stärker belegt wird, wenn mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn man 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher hat. Also brauch Rage wohl deafakto einfach nicht mehr oder?


Rage kann nicht mehr ... 32bit Anwendung. 

Wenn sich die Entwickler die Arbeit machen würden und entweder native 64bit Anwendungen zu programmieren, oder hier ggf. zwei Anwendungen, das gab es ja auch schon öfters.


----------



## JoeBold (22. November 2011)

Ich kann nur froh sein, dass ich Steam auf meinem System stark eingrenze in seinen Freiheiten (Offline + Sandbox) und mir somit nicht dieser "Patch" installiert wurde. Nach ein wenig Suchen, scheint es so, als wenn der Sinn dieses "Patches" nur die Einbindung der TES5.exe in den Steamclienten ist und eine Verbesserung der Patchbarkeit sein soll (Patchen einzelner Codeschnippsel ohne gleich die gesamte Datei laden zu müssen, womit Bethesda wohl die Downloadgröße von Patches veringern will). Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch Steam nicht starten und Online schalten um diesen Müll herunter zu laden und werde munter weiter ohne Steam Skyrim genießen.

Der offiziell angekündigte Patch dürfte dies nicht sein, denn der wurde erst für nach Thanksgiving (in den USA der 24.11.)  angekündigt. Sofern dieser Patch dann nicht etwas an dem Beleuchtungssystem, der KI, oder vor allem dem Interface ändert (generell etwas wirklich großes), werde ich auch weiter auf patches verzichten; Den auf Wirklich nervige Bugs bin ich bisher nicht gestoßen. Zur Zeit nervt mich eigentlich nur, dass dass meine Grafikkarte manchmal nicht die Taktraten auf 3D Performance stellt, oder gar einfach mitten im Siel die Taktraten wieder auf den 2D Betrieb runterregelt und alles anfängt zu stottern (ein unterschied von knap 300 MHz im GPU Takt und auch absinken des Shader- sowie Memorytakt ist schon deutlich Spürbar; Besonders wenn man das Spiel gemoddet hat so wie ich). Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass dieses Problem an Skyrim liegt sondern ein Treiberproblem ist. -.-


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Lazuscar schrieb:


> Die 3,5 GB Ram kommen bei einem 32 Bit System zum tragen, da dieses nicht mehr als 4 GB Ram adressieren kann.
> 
> Wie das bei nem 64 Bit System aussieht mit der Speicherbelastung durch Rage weiß ich nicht, da ich es nicht spiele. Aber könnte mir durchaus denken das der Ram dann schon stärker belegt wird, wenn mehr vorhanden ist.


 
Nee, ich hab ja 8 GB und die Auslastung ist auch bei 3,5 GB (Win 7 64)

@Rabowke
Hehe ich vergass, es gibt ja keine extra Rage64.exe


----------



## FlipSt4r (22. November 2011)

Was hat denn jetzt dieser Minipatch geändert, außer die "stärkere Bindung an Steam"?


----------



## LostHero (22. November 2011)

Also das verstehe wer will . Warum dieser noch engere Steam-Zwang? Wenn ich bei mir Skyrim (pre patch) gestartet habe ohne vorher Steam zu starten, hat Skyrim Steam so oder so schon gestartet, somit war doch der "Steam-Zwang" sowieso schon gegeben, oder habe ich was übersehen?
Und das Bethesda sich nun mit diesem Schritt nur selbst ins Knie schießt liegt auch auf der Hand, warum zum Geier sollten sie die Ini Mods und den LAA-Mod der Exe "verbieten", wo sie doch total "pro Mods" sind?
Ausserdiem lief Skyirm bei mir DEUTLICH besser mit LAA mod als ohne! Auch verstehe ich nich, wieso das nun extra noch nen minipatch notwendig machte, wo doch kommende Woche eh das offizielle Update erscheinen soll... Da hätten sie das doch dort integrieren können oder etwa nich?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Also das verstehe wer will . Warum dieser noch engere Steam-Zwang? Wenn ich bei mir Skyrim (pre patch) gestartet habe ohne vorher Steam zu starten, hat Skyrim Steam so oder so schon gestartet, somit war doch der "Steam-Zwang" sowieso schon gegeben, oder habe ich was übersehen?
> Und das Bethesda sich nun mit diesem Schritt nur selbst ins Knie schießt liegt auch auf der Hand, warum zum Geier sollten sie die Ini Mods und den LAA-Mod der Exe "verbieten", wo sie doch total "pro Mods" sind?
> Ausserdiem lief Skyirm bei mir DEUTLICH besser mit LAA mod als ohne! Auch verstehe ich nich, wieso das nun extra noch nen minipatch notwendig machte, wo doch kommende Woche eh das offizielle Update erscheinen soll... Da hätten sie das doch dort integrieren können oder etwa nich?



Wenn man im Skyrim Ordner anstatt den SkyrimLauncher die TESV.exe gestartet hatte, dann konnte man das Spiel auch ohne Steam spielen. Das haben sie jetzt gefixt


----------



## mytech (22. November 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das ist nur ein Mini-Patch. Sonst bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Hab eigentlich eine Überarbeitung des Interface un der Steuerung erwartet, sowie einige Performanceverbesserungen und besseres Multithreading. Bei den Verkäufen sind sie das eigentlich schuldig.


----------



## LostHero (22. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...] Das haben sie jetzt gefixt



Wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat....

Der KS aka Steam ist sowieso schon ewig und drei tage umgangen, wozu dann jetzt noch diese nachträgliche zusätzliche Gängelung der Käufer? (man könnte hier wieder das "Verarschung der ehrlichen Käufer" Argument in die Runde werfen....)



mytech schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ist nur ein Mini-Patch. Sonst  bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Hab eigentlich eine Überarbeitung des Interface  un der Steuerung erwartet.


 
Wird nicht passieren. Und nein, das war nicht der neulich angekündigte Patch, der kommt nächste Woche nach Thanks Giving.


----------



## N7ghty (22. November 2011)

mytech schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ist nur ein Mini-Patch. Sonst bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Hab eigentlich eine Überarbeitung des Interface un der Steuerung erwartet, sowie einige Performanceverbesserungen und besseres Multithreading. Bei den Verkäufen sind sie das eigentlich schuldig.


 So einen Support findest du nur bei CD Projekt (The Witcher 1 + 2) und Blizzard...


----------



## Kuomo (22. November 2011)

DRM verstärkt, aber sinnvolles wird nicht nachgebessert -.-


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. November 2011)

mytech schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das ist nur ein Mini-Patch. Sonst bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Hab eigentlich eine Überarbeitung des Interface un der Steuerung erwartet, sowie einige Performanceverbesserungen und besseres Multithreading. Bei den Verkäufen sind sie das eigentlich schuldig.


 
Also das Interface wird wohl nicht verändert werden, denke ich. Nur die vorhandenen Bugs werden sie wohl rauspatchen, aber keine komplette Überarbeitung.
Der richtige Patch wird nächste Woche, wie shcon gesagt wurde, kommen.


----------



## Sheggo (22. November 2011)

kein Steam = keine Probleme

ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Puet (23. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Also das Interface wird wohl nicht verändert werden, denke ich. Nur die vorhandenen Bugs werden sie wohl rauspatchen, aber keine komplette Überarbeitung.


 
Zum Interface gibt es bereits eine Mod auf Nexus: QD Inventory at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community  - ob sie gefällt, muss jeder selbst entscheide.

Grüße


----------



## masterofcars (24. November 2011)

ich kann bestätigen das ich mit dem 4gb patch keine Abstürze heute mehr hatte. Habe ca 2,5 Stunden gespielt heute ohne einen Absturz. Vorher hatte ich dauernd BTD. manchmal 4 mal pro Stunde.
Ich habe 8 Gb Speicher.


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

ist das uncool warum hab ich mich auf steam auto update eingelassen , die Verknüpfungen sind alle weg-kann ich das spiel nur noch über steam login in starten? wo ist der install ordner wo die start exe??


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

diese wichser das kotzt mich an (keine konstruktive Äußerung ) hab ne instabile wlan vebindung... das geht sooh nicht ich will skyrim spielen!!


----------



## Seebaer (25. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> ist das uncool warum hab ich mich auf steam auto update eingelassen , die Verknüpfungen sind alle weg-kann ich das spiel nur noch über steam login in starten? wo ist der install ordner wo die start exe??


 Die Originalexe kannste aus dem Netz laden. Austauschen, und es geht wieder ohne Steam. Beim nächsten Update vorher sichern.


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

sorry bin echt "echt" am verzweifeln kann mich noch nicht mal bei steam ein loggen was ist da los  bitte genaue anleitung.. wo kann ich die org. exe runterladen das geht erst seit dem up date so das kann doch nicht sein oder ?


----------



## Seebaer (25. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> sorry bin echt "echt" am verzweifeln kann mich noch nicht mal bei steam ein loggen was ist da los  bitte genaue anleitung.. wo kann ich die org. exe runterladen das geht erst seit dem up date so das kann doch nicht sein oder ?


 Schon mal was von Google oder Bing gehört?

Downloads - The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim - Originale TESV.exe | The German Scrolls


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

ja ne " danke "! exe hab ich und dann wo hin damit ( bin ja ein bisschen blöd glaub ich)liegt jetz auf dem Desktop


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

die Verknüpfungen sind weg od. tot.. wohin kopieren ..wo ist der install ordner


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

leude was ein stress... die verarschen uns


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

50€!!... ich( der ) will nur spielen


----------



## stawacz (25. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> 50€!!... ich( der ) will nur spielen


 

kannst du mal aufhören ständig den thread zu pushen?,guck unter rollenspiele da gibts auch hilfe


----------



## franksteel (25. November 2011)

ständig, um was gehts in dem thread? zu pushen ? gar keine lust!, wollte nur tipps! bin nur verärgert


----------



## stawacz (25. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> ständig, um was gehts in dem thread? zu pushen ? gar keine lust!, wollte nur tipps! bin nur verärgert


 

guck mal ob du hier was findest.falls nich,,dann einfach da reinschreiben und fragen,,denke mal bis morgen sollte das beantwortet sein

http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...ls-5-skyrim-allgemeine-bugs-sammelthread.html


----------



## Seebaer (26. November 2011)

C:/steam/SteamApps/common/skyrim


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2011)

franksteel schrieb:


> leude was ein stress... die verarschen uns


 
Wenn du dich aufgrund deiner instabilen WLAN Verbindung nicht anmelden kannst, dann kannst du immer noch den Offlinemodus von Steam nutzen und genauso spielen.


----------



## Kwengie (26. November 2011)

Bethesda hat wohl die Zeit verschlafen und meint, wir wären noch mit einem Rechner unterwegs, auf denen Windows 3.1 und Dos 6.2 laufen. *lol*


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Bethesda hat wohl die Zeit verschlafen und meint, wir wären noch mit einem Rechner unterwegs, auf denen Windows 3.1 und Dos 6.2 laufen. *lol*


 ... nicht mal ansatzweise lustig.


----------



## franksteel (28. November 2011)

Na ja ich fand das schon lustig. Steam geöffnet, update gemacht skyrim  Verknüpfungen weg, install Ordner gesucht gefunden 
.exe ausgeführt geht nicht, steam öffnen/anmelden geht nicht kann keine Verbindung  herstellen allso nix offline Modus ( instabile wlan Verbindung?!) zum  Nachbarn ans Kabel selbe Spiel geht nicht ... steam Server überlastet versuchen sie es später...ok, 24h später selbe Spiel" Konsequenz steam/spiel de/neu installiert.  Geht wieder.


----------

